# Help me choose my big trip this season



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

I try to get away from our mid-Atlantic ice hills once per season. I've got a number of kind offers from far-flung friends who will let me bum around in their homes so I can ride their local mountains with them and save some coin. Pending my final budgetary numbers, how would you assess my current options? I'd like to find as much pow as possible because I need the experience, but who knows what Ullr will bring this year?

So, the options:

BC (Whistler/Blackcomb)
Oregon (Mt. Bachelor)
Montana (Big Sky, Bridger Bowl)
Tahoe (Squaw Valley, Northstar, Kirkwood, Heavenly)
Washington (Steven's Pass, Crystal Mountain)

On first glance, some of these may be obviously better choices than others, but I have to factor in costs as well as terrain and weather conditions. I don't need a party town either. When I travel to ride, I just want to rip all day then find a burger, some good beer and go to sleep early.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Would any combination of those options allow you to squeeze in 2 trips, or are you restrained by time off work as well as cost?


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

Phedder said:


> Would any combination of those options allow you to squeeze in 2 trips, or are you restrained by time off work as well as cost?


I'm self-employed so time is flexible, which means I primarily ride on weekdays and avoid weekend crowds. Cost is the biggest constraint. Two trips means more flight costs, but maybe two could work if I make each one shorter? Of course, lift tickets are cheaper per day the more days you buy.

This is complex.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

rpadc said:


> This is complex.


Don't stress about making the perfect trip.
If you have places to stay at/near each of those resorts, you're halfway done.

Next is flights. Which destination would entail the cheapest flights from your home airport?
That will dictate a lot if you are on a budget.

Food costs will be similar at most places since you indicate that you don't need fine dining.

I would check lift passes next. Which are the least expensive or best overall deals?

Travel costs to and from the resort(s) from where you are staying? If you go to Tahoe for example, you have to get to each resort somehow.


Of your list, personally I have only been to Whistler/Blackcomb and Tahoe (minus Squaw).
I would choose W/B for the huge amount of terrain all in one place - save on transportation costs hopefully.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

if your local participates in the program To add A Max pass to your season pass will cost you $400. This would give you 5 days each at many of the resorts you mentioned. (...as well as a number of east coast resorts!)

Ride 10 days @ 2 different resorts,.. Your lift tickets cost $40 a day. *Major* cost savings over regular & most sale prices. 

You can also purchase the pass separately without the season pass add on for around $700. Still a decent savings if you can ride more than just 2 of the participating resorts. 

Something to consider in your cost savings considerations!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I've been fortunate to ride every one of those except Bachelor, which is a bit embarrassing because I grew up in Oregon. You cannot go wrong with any of them. As you note, the weather will be the biggest factor. I would rank those trips as:
1. Whistler. There just isn't really anything else like it in North America. It's huge. And when it snows, oh lordy. If you can arrange your visit mid-week you will avoid the massive crowds as well. 
2. Montana. Big Sky is awesome and a unique mountain and the cold Montana snow can be great. Bridger is a super awesome local-feel hill with some seriously serious terrain. Also happens to be where I proposed to my wife. Bozeman is not always easy to get to, but from the east it may be your shortest trip. 
3. Bachelor. From lots of reports on here and from buddies, it has great terrain and can have great snow. Likely harder to get to than Whistler. 
4. Squaw/Alpine Meadows/Kirkwood (ignore Heavenly and Northstar). Tahoe is very cool and the resorts have amazing terrain. Like everywhere else it is hit or miss with snow. If you are in a storm cycle then it can be insane. If not then you are still enjoying amazing mountains and CA sunshine. Easy to get to from Reno, but daily access would depend on where you were and if you transportation. 
5. Stevens Pass and Crystal are both outstanding, but I don't think many people would consider them destination areas. Neither has the massive terrain of the other areas you are considering. The view of Mt. Rainier from Crystal is super cool, though. 

You really can't go wrong. If you can wait to book then see which area is getting the most snow. Good luck!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the big trip on the list is north to south or south to north...whistler, stevens, crystal and bend or the other way...could also throw in baker and hood along the way. Top to bottom, all of these are within a day's drive...just 2-3 hours between hills.

Ride, eat, drive to the next hill, sleep and repeat ... you could ride 1-2 days at each hill for like a 12 day trip and add 1 day travel to and another back home....2 weeks.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

Great tips all around from everyone. Maybe I can ride with some of you all when I make my final plans?



wrathfuldeity said:


> Ride, eat, drive to the next hill, sleep and repeat


I had not thought of the touring multiple hills option but I'll do the math on that as it does make sense. I would have to factor in vehicle rental as well though.



chomps1211 said:


> if your local participates in the program To add A Max pass to your season pass will cost you $400


Ha! I wish! I live in MD just outside of DC. My locals are Whitetail and Liberty in PA, about 90 min. and 75 min. drive from me respectively. They're owned by the same company and I just use their Advantage Pass, which pays for itself in about 6 visits. Don't live close enough to be able to visit enough for a season pass to be worthwhile. I'll consider that $700 Max pass option if I do the multi-hill tour as suggested above.



Kenai said:


> If you can wait to book then see which area is getting the most snow.


The big X-factor...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

rpadc said:


> Great tips all around from everyone. Maybe I can ride with some of you all when I make my final plans?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pnw is pretty much unable to plan...but it is a slight la nina year and so far its been ...not bad.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

No question that any forecast beyond two days is worthless. My comment about waiting to decide was more to make sure your chosen mountain at least has the base to make it all good no matter if you have 12" fresh or 40 deg. sunshine. For example, a couple years ago you would have been totally disappointed if you had booked early assuming Tahoe would at least have average coverage.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah, it was awful what CA had to deal with recently.

If we're going by likelihood of best base, that's probably Whistler and Big Sky, yes? Also my costliest options.

But my Whistler friend has a hookup on lift tix and lodging. He also has a place in Bend, and Bachelor looks interesting enough to be a sole destination.

The more I look at my variables, the more the idea of hill hopping isn't likely. I can't be out for longer than a week, which will include five riding days.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Sooooo....... you've got the "hookup" at Whistler.........seems like a no brainer to me............


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

A friend with a place in Whistler and Bend? What's her name and number? Thanks.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Sooooo....... you've got the "hookup" at Whistler.........seems like a no brainer to me............


Looks that way. Just have to see if our scheduling will link up.

But just found out today my old ass furnace may be about to kick the bucket and that will kill all travel plans.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

rpadc said:


> mojo maestro said:
> 
> 
> > Sooooo....... you've got the "hookup" at Whistler.........seems like a no brainer to me............
> ...


Buy a sweater.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

A belated update here. Ended up going with the free lodging in Bend via high school homie and riding four warm bluebird days at Bachelor. Snowstorms didn't come until we were leaving but it was still hella fun. Nice variety of long runs and not crowded. Would definitely return.

But between a shoulder dislocation and horrendous mid-Atlantic weather, I only have 12 days total. Even if I didn't get hurt I wouldn't have been able to ride during weeks of 70 degree temps and rain.

So although it wouldn't be the most responsible choice, I want to try for another trip.

I just need somewhere with snow. It's 80 degrees in MD now. I'd have to do this on the cheap so spartan lodging is the move.

I don't want (nor can afford) the resort experience. Just a good hill with white stuff that won't cost a grip for airfare from the DC area. Was considering Vermont but it's getting warm up there too.

Suggestions? I might be able to couch surf in Tahoe so that's top of the list by default.


----------



## j1n (Feb 23, 2017)

Only place in the mid Atlantic area that's gonna have snow is Snowshoe. Supposed to get 4" today into Friday morning. Also its below freezing there so they have been making snow since this morning and should be making snow all weekend. its supposed to stay under freezing temps til Sunday afternoon. They also have a deal where you can get the 17/18 season pass for $230 and use it for the rest of this season.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

j1n said:


> Only place in the mid Atlantic area that's gonna have snow is Snowshoe.


I got two days at Snowshoe in January when every place else in driving distance was in terrible shape. If they can hold out into the next couple of weeks, it might be an option for a return trip.

But I wanted to look into going further, maybe back out west or up to New England. Hoping there's some optimal combo of flights, lift deals and cheap lodging that I wasn't aware of that could help me extend an abysmal season


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

rpadc said:


> I got two days at Snowshoe in January when every place else in driving distance was in terrible shape. If they can hold out into the next couple of weeks, it might be an option for a return trip.
> 
> But I wanted to look into going further, maybe back out west or up to New England. Hoping there's some optimal combo of flights, lift deals and cheap lodging that I wasn't aware of that could help me extend an abysmal season


BTW, Snowshoes season pass is Max pass upgrade eligible.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been to every resort on your list multiple times, so if you haven't been to any of them, I'd say go to Whistler. With the CAD-USD exchange rate, and the most skiable acreage in North America, you can't really go wrong. Plenty of good bars/restaurants in the village as well. Or save money and stay down the road in Squamish instead.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

rpadc said:


> A belated update here. Ended up going with the free lodging in Bend via high school homie and riding four warm bluebird days at Bachelor. Snowstorms didn't come until we were leaving but it was still hella fun. Nice variety of long runs and not crowded. Would definitely return.
> 
> But between a shoulder dislocation and horrendous mid-Atlantic weather, I only have 12 days total. Even if I didn't get hurt I wouldn't have been able to ride during weeks of 70 degree temps and rain.
> 
> ...


You should have let some of us know. There is a small contingent of us here in Bend..... We just recently had a little group meet up with about 8 of us. But we are usually down to ride any day.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm continuing to push the limits of this tragic east coast season. The week that Stella came through, we made a last minute run up to Camelback, got two bluebird days and saved dough by staying at a Holiday Inn. As we were getting ready to head home while watching the news reports about the storm, made the call to get a night at the Camelback lodge and extend the trip since we got a nice deal that included lift tix and entry into their indoor waterpark. Shredded 18+ inches of fresh in Hoth conditions until our legs fell off. Saw a tauntaun or two. Then hit the waterpark, the arcade and got pizza and brews. It was a miracle.

But that's not enough.

If I were to attempt a New England road trip first week of April, what should hill should I target? I'd have to keep it at two days on the slopes. I want Jay Peak but I'd be driving alone and it's 9 hrs one way. Who still got the April goodies in the east?

Sorry I missed the Bend crew when I made the run out to Bachelor. The shred mistress has been improving amazingly, but I wouldn't have wanted to make a group of strangers wait up for us on each run. I did rip some fast laps with the homies every day after the lady hung up her boots and I still had gas in the tank.


----------

